

Ask HN: What sort of online career options does a mathematics expert has? - digamber_kamat

I am a mathematician by nature. My current profession involves research in a very narrow field.<p>I was wondering if I can make some money by taking some online projects.<p>Are there any good places for me ?
======
RobGR
I know of people who have hired statisticians for regression type analysis
from sites such as scriptlance.com or guru.com. If statistics and probability
is your area, send me an email and I can pass your info along.

------
TallGuyShort
Statistics is extremely relevant to the web (especially the Wb 2.0), and
businesses in general. Services like web analytics, localized services, etc...
are becoming more important.

------
rms
The biggest money is still probably in finance. I don't think that can be done
by contracting online; you need to go to Wall Street or another country's
financial center.

